# S&W Model 317 Sights



## wilburfan (Nov 19, 2011)

I need a recommendation on replacement sights for my M-317. I dislike the HiViz sights and V notch rear sights. Can't get a decent sight picture. I looked on Brownell's and Midway and don't know what heigh to order for the front or rear. I'd like a partridge front and a square notch rear. Any other options that work for anyone else? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Early 3-inch model 317s came with that exact sight set-up. I owned one, and after shooting it side-by-side with one of the newer models, I was really glad I had the plain black sights. Here are two different options you might want to try:

- Call S&W and tell them you want a set of plain black sights for your 317, like the ones on the early model 3-inch 317s (this was a plain black serrated ramp front, and black square-notch rear). See if they will sell you the sights you need, or if they will sell and install them if you send the gun back to the factory. Be sitting down when you ask about the price; it may be a little steep.

- Call Brownell's and ask to talk to a technician who is familiar with S&W revolver sights. They may be able to tell you the sight combo you need to order to get the correct set-up on your gun. I haven't used the Tech Staff folks in the last few years, but the several times I called and talked to a gunsmith/technician, they were very friendly, knowledgeable, and helpful.

Good luck!


----------



## wilburfan (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you very much for the advice. I figured I'd call Smith & Wesson at some point but I wanted some advice from fellow 317 owners.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

The 317 is a great little gun, but I can’t hit anything with the HiViz front/V rear sight setup. I just measured the height of the front blade and got a black, serrated ramp from Brownell’s to replace it and rather than take apart the rear sight and replace the blade, with all the little parts involved, I just got an entire rear sight assembly and replaced the whole thing. Now I have the sights I want.


----------

